# pezevenk



## cyaxares_died

kısa zaman önce bir şeyi duymuşum ama eğer tam o sözler duydum emin değilim: Biz eski bir kadınlı çay içtik ve peynir, patates ve kaymak yedik. Eski kadın bana söyledi 'Ballı patatesin tadına bak! BU onun pezevenki.'

Onu duyduğumun ihtimali büyük mü?

"Pezevenki" benzeren baska bir sey ne debilmiş mi?


----------



## hardlike

You are speaking like *Azerbaijanis*.  .Pezevenk = the person who sells woman


----------



## cyaxares_died

*B*en "pezevenk" nedir biliyorum! O y*ü*zden bu s*ö*z duydugum zaman *ç*ok *ş*a*ş**ı*rdim.  O kadin galiba ne demi*ş*?


----------



## cyaxares_died

Does pezevenk in Azeri mean "businessman", or not?

I hear before that "karhane" there means  just "factory".


----------



## mrayp

You heard right. It's a colloquial expression meaning they go well together.


----------



## avok

cyaxares_died said:


> kısa zaman önce bir şeyi duydum ama eğer tam olarak o sözleri mi duydum emin değilim: Biz eski yaşlı bir kadınla çay içtik ve peynir, patates ve kaymak yedik. Eski  yaşlı kadın bana şöyle söyledi /dedi 'Ballı patatesin ( Potato with honey?) tadına bak! BU onun pezevengi.'
> 
> _(Onu duyduğumun ihtimali büyük mü?_ ): Duyduğum gerçekten bu mu?
> 
> _"Pezevenki" benzeren baska bir sey ne debilmiş m_i?: Pezevenk kelimesine benzeyen başka bir şey demiş olabilir mi?


 
She means they go well together as said by mrayp. But what I dont understand "balllı patates  goes well with what ?  Is there such thing as "ballı patates"?


----------



## cyaxares_died

she meant to say that potatoes go well with honey


----------



## avok

Then it should be "'Balla patatesin" not " 'Ballı patatesin ". Beware: you falsely keep replacing "a" with "ı" which changes the meaning.


----------



## cyaxares_died

The dictionary translates "Ballı"  as "honeyed" though.

Can you explain what you mean?


----------



## avok

Ballı patates: honeyed potato, potato with honey: 1 item.

Balla patates: Potato and honey, 2 items


----------



## m.gunay88

Bence bu onun pekmezi demiştir.


----------



## meltem

You heard it right. It's not used often, but rather the old generation use it I think. My grandmother uses it too. As it's already been said, she meant that they went really well together.


----------



## kazim

hardlike said:


> You are speaking like Azerbaijanis.  .Pezevenk = the person who sells woman


nope, we don't speak that way.


> Does pezevenk in Azeri mean "businessman", or not?
> 
> I hear before that "karhane" there means  just "factory".



No, it doesn't mean businessman. "Pəzəvəng" means "big and clumsy" (about people).But it's in colloquial usage and has a rather negative connotation. If your friend is big and clumsy you don't call him pəzəvəng. 
As for "karxana" it means "stone quarry" and not "factory". Factory is "fabrik".


----------



## mighty_atlas

*This is which goes best with it*


----------



## peptidoglycan

"X" "Y"nin pezevengidir.

This means x goes with y fine.

But it is archaic, and you mustn't use that expression in that context. Normally pezevenk means pimp

pimp: a man who controls prostitutes and arranges clients for them, taking a  percentage of their earnings in return.


----------



## Volcano

*Also
**
procurer - someone who procures customers for whores (in England they  call a pimp a ponce)*


----------



## nsabah

It is clear.
"Eat potato with honey, that is how it tastes the best".

Pezevenk over here refers to the thing that makes the item more valuable. Though, you would not use this in Istanbul or Ankara sort of Adana or Mersin use of pezevenk in a sentece and don't use it in France. In french "rendre mieux" ou "ameliorer".


----------



## aniltem

Bence yanlış duymuşsun. Direkt argo bir kelimedir bu!


----------



## nsabah

Bence de argo ama kullanılır güneyde. Kavun Peynir rakının pezevengidir


----------



## Ellis

kazim said:


> As for "karxana" it means "stone quarry" and not "factory". Factory is "fabrik".


 Iranian Azeris use 'karxana' for 'factory' or 'plant.'


----------



## kazim

Ellis said:


> Iranian Azeris use 'karxana' for 'factory' or 'plant.'


Very interesting! That's probably the original meaning of "karxana".In North it has probably shrinked down with time to mean only what it means today. And we don't use it alone to mean "stone quarry", we actually say "daş karxanası". 

We use "zavod" (Russian) for "plant", and "fabrik" (Italian via Russian) for "factory". The difference is blurred, but the fist is generally undestood to mean "heavy" industry (automobile, chemicals, etc). The second is generally for "light" ones (specifically,textiles). I say generally, because, for instance,"fındıqtəmizləmə zavodu" does not seem to be that "heavy"


----------

